
Are unit tests really that useful? - mikegirouard
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/158052/are-unit-tests-really-that-useful
======
Xcelerate
In my opinion, it's better to sit down and go over your code and analyze
logically its outcomes than to write "tests" that may or may not catch some
bugs.

